# Xbox720 soll kurz vor der Fertigstellung sein



## orca113 (27. Juli 2011)

Bei dem amerikanischen Magazin Gameguidedog will man erfahren haben das die Xbox720 (oder wie immer der Nachfolger der 360er heissen soll) kurz davor ist fertig zu werden.Man hält sich wohl noch mit Feinheiten auf.
Als Hardware soll neben einem Quadcore ein BluRaylaufwerk verbaut sein sowie wesentlich mehr Ram als bisher.Auch eine Abwärtskompatibilität zu Spielen der 360 soll es geben.Die Infos sollen von einem ehemaligen M$ Mitarbeiter stammen der sie von seinen ehemaligen Kollegen bei MS hat.

http://videogames.gameguidedog.com/...ptive-fire-at-an-anticipated-ps4-launch/1879/

Der Xbox360 Nachfolger soll bereit sein um als Gegenmaßnahme beim Start der eventuellen PS4 eingesetzt zu werden

Auch wenn alles mit Vorsicht zu geniessen ist,verdichten sich Gerüchte um die Nachfolger der beiden Highend Konsolen PS3 und Xbox360


----------



## Shizophrenic (27. Juli 2011)

Naja die 720 klingt für mich zumindest realistischer als ps4.

Glaube kaum das Sony dieses oder nächstes Jahr noch ne Konsole raushauen.


----------



## PEG96 (27. Juli 2011)

Dem Pc kann's nicht schaden, deshalb her damit!


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Hmm, wenns jetzt schon fertig ist, aber erst 2013 auf den Markt kommt, ist es dann schon wieder veraltet, was soll das also bringen?


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2011)

Mich macht stutzig das die Veröffentlichung des Kinect noch net so lange her ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Ich rechne nicht mit der neuen Xbox vor 2014, eher 2015 und was die dann an Technik haben wird, weiß keiner, aber ein Quad Core sicher nicht, denn die sind in 2 Jahren schon wieder veraltet.


----------



## Lucetight (27. Juli 2011)

Ich gebe slipstream recht, was bringt das wenn sie die jetzt schon fertig haben jedoch erst in 2-3 Jahren als Konkurenz zur Ps4 raushauen?

Logischer wäre es jetzt da Sony anscheinend noch nicht so weit ist mit der nächsten PlayStation, dass Microsoft den Markt für sich hätte!


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2011)

Da gebe ich euch recht. Mir egal,ich würde mich freuen wenn wir uns nächstes Jahr über das Ding hermachen könnten.


----------



## Freestyler808 (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich rechne nicht mit der neuen Xbox vor 2014, eher 2015 und was die dann an Technik haben wird, weiß keiner, aber ein Quad Core sicher nicht, denn die sind in 2 Jahren schon wieder veraltet.


 
das denke ich nicht

wären ja noch 3 oder 4 Jahre mit ner vollkommen veralteten 360
dann wäre die 360 10 Jahre alt
das kannste vergessen

Quadcore ist realistisch


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Lucetight schrieb:


> Ich gebe slipstream recht, was bringt das wenn sie die jetzt schon fertig haben jedoch erst in 2-3 Jahren als Konkurenz zur Ps4 raushauen?


 
Jop, und wenn sie jetzt schon fertig ist, wird eine Grafikkarte der letzen oder vorletzen Generation drin sein (wegen der Kosten) und die ist dann 2013 schon wieder richtig alt, also so ganz Asbach. 



Freestyler808 schrieb:


> das denke ich nicht
> 
> wären ja noch 3 oder 4 Jahre mit ner vollkommen veralteten 360
> dann wäre die 360 10 Jahre alt
> ...



10 Jahre ist das, was Microsoft will, als die Konsole 5 Jahre alt wurde, kam aus Redmond die Nachricht, dass die Konsole jetzt die Hälfte ihres Daseins erreicht hat.
Das war 2010, also kommt der Nachfolger nicht vor 2014/2015.


----------



## Rizzard (27. Juli 2011)

Ich denke auch das die neue XBox unter anderem wegen Kinect noch auf sich warten lässt. Von daher glaube ich auch nicht, das die finalen Spezifikationen der Next-Gen Konsole bekannt sind. Ich glaube zwar das sich diese in der Entwicklung befindet, aber eben noch lange nicht fertig ist.


----------



## PC GAMER (27. Juli 2011)

Der Kontroller sieht ja mal toll aus


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Juli 2011)

Mal schauen 


Hab da noch was gefunden: http://www.nzz.ch/nachrichten/digital/xbox_720_microsoft_1.10941244.html

und nochwas zur Leistung: http://www.gamesaktuell.de/Xbox-720...eistung-Grafik-wie-im-Kinofilm-Avatar-834499/

Nachdem man sieht wie die APU's laufen kann man sich vielleicht mal auf ne Konsole freuen, wobei ich mit dem Controller einfach nicht klar komme.


----------



## Freestyler808 (27. Juli 2011)

was Microsoft sagt stimmt aber nicht 

ich rechne spätestens 4. Quartal 2012 mit der 720


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich das alles so lese halt ich das alles für sehr sehr Fragwürdig! Was B*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/5750-blizzard23.html*lizzard23 sagt halt ich auch für wahrscheinlicher, es sei denn das Kinect auf die neue Konsole Übertragbar ist. Und das alte spiele auch auf der Xbox720 laufen.  Aber wie immer in der IT Welt heißt es abwarten und Tee trinken !


----------



## Rollora (27. Juli 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Dem Pc kann's nicht schaden, deshalb her damit!


Ich bezweifle einfach mal frech, dass uns das nützen würde. Der Grund: die Grafik wird nicht im erhofften Maße zulegen:
Warum?
Wenn die Xbox JETZT schon vor der Fertigstellung ist, heißt das, die Planung wurde schon vor mindestens 1 Jahr abgeschlossen (bei Konsolen ist eine weitaus längere Zeit veranschlagt von der fertigen Planung bis zum Produkt, da die Komponenten viel genauer und länger aufeinander abgestimmt werden und getestet werden). Das heißt die Xbox hätte im besten fall einen MITTELKLASSE Direct X11 Grafikchip. Warum? Nun auch bei der Planung wird die gesamte TDP der Xbox berücksichtigt, und die soll unter 150 -200 Watt liegen, damit die Konsole im Wohnzimmer kein Heizkessel wird. 150-200Watt lässt aber nicht viel Spielraum: Chipsatz verbrädt was, CPU, GPU, Festplatte und andere Komponenten. Was bleibt sind 60-80W für die Grafikkarte. Das ist, gemessen an heutigen Grafikkarten gerade zu lächerlich wenig. Zumal die jetztige Konsolengeneration auf die Nächste ja noch ein weiteres Problem hat: Mehrleistung im Bereich Grafik wird primär sofort aufgefressen durch: Höhere Auflösung (1080P), Antialiasing, 3D (braucht statt bislang flüssige 30hz 120hz, das heißt wenn die Grafikkarte 4x so schnell ist wie die alte, ist die Grafik dieselbe, nur in 3D) usw usf.
Wovon wir am ehesten noch profitieren, ist, dass DX11 die gemeinsame Basis zwischen PC und Xbox darstellen würde. Die Frage ist, wie oben aufgeführt: wieviel bringt uns das überhaupt, schließlich wird die zur verfügung stehende Mehrleistung der Grafik der Xbox großteils schon aufgefressen...
Allerdings kann gerade hier Tesselation den Unterschied ausmachen, schließlich kann ein Objekt das von vornherein drauf ausgelegt ist, am PC deutlich mehr Details bekommen, da mehr Power vorhanden ist


Freestyler808 schrieb:


> was Microsoft sagt stimmt aber nicht
> 
> ich rechne spätestens 4. Quartal 2012 mit der 720


Wenn die Konsole jetzt vor der Finalisierung steht, ist die Planung im  letzten Jahr abgeschlossen und ein Release 2012 eh sehr wahrscheinlich.  Also könnte schon hinkommen


Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Mal schauen
> 
> 
> Hab da noch was gefunden: http://www.nzz.ch/nachrichten/digital/xbox_720_microsoft_1.10941244.html
> ...


 
Was du jetzt mit APUs hast weiß ich nicht, ich hoffe mal nicht, dass  eine APU drin ist in der Konsole. Die Leistung ist doch... grob...  bescheiden. Im vergleich zu dedizierten Prozessoren und Grafikkarten. Da  würde die Xbox 720 nicht viel mehr Leistung haben als die orgiginale...  dann sitzen wir PCler wieder im einsamen Boot der  Grafikmittelmäßigkeit. Neue Physikeffekte und KI Systeme (auf die ICH  warte durch neue Technik), wirds dann auch nicht spielen 



Freestyler808 schrieb:


> das denke ich nicht
> 
> wären ja noch 3 oder 4 Jahre mit ner vollkommen veralteten 360
> dann wäre die 360 10 Jahre alt
> ...


Quad? Obwohl die Xbox 360 schon einen Triple hatte @ 6 Threads. Na, das bezweifle ich mal. Und die Lebensdauer der Xbox wurde durch Kinect gestreckt


----------



## cubbi223 (27. Juli 2011)

Bin mal gespannt auf was für Hardware architekturen die Xbox setzt. Wenn es wieder x86 ist wird auch der PC endlich wieder besser unterstützt und wenn es dann noch DX 11 Fähige Hardware ist wage ich nur zu träumen....


----------



## GTA 3 (27. Juli 2011)

Eins ist aufjeden Fall, egal wenn Technik älter ist, ich werde defintiv allein wegen Halo und GOW wieder auf die Xbox umsteigen!


----------



## Dogg (27. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich müsste Microsoft nicht wirklich viel machen: etwas stärkerer Prozessor, mehr Arbeitspeicher, angemessene GPU - fertig. Mit dem Budget von Microsoft und ausgehend von der soliden Basis der 360, sollte dass innerhalb von 2 Jahren zu entwickeln sein - wenn man denn will.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Juli 2011)

@Rollora, stimmt ja, wobei die KI und Physik auch sehr viel mit der Softwareentwicklung zu tun hat!

Die Entwicklung ist ja nicht mehr nötig, die müssen nur die richtigen Chips die es schon gibt zusammenwürfeln


----------



## Rolk (27. Juli 2011)

Die Quelle aus der News ist von Januar. Meint ihr nicht da hätte man mittlerweile noch mal was gehört, wenn was dran wäre?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (27. Juli 2011)

Rolk schrieb:


> Die Quelle aus der News ist von Januar. Meint ihr nicht da hätte man mittlerweile noch mal was gehört, wenn was dran wäre?


 
Doch sie sagen es 1 Jahr vorraus damit alle Xbox360'en in den Läden stehen bleiben und sie niemand mehr kauft..

Von Halflife3 gibts auch keine News, wobei ich mir sicher bin dass da eine Menge Leute dran am arbeiten sind


----------



## Rollora (27. Juli 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> @Rollora, stimmt ja, wobei die KI und Physik auch sehr viel mit der Softwareentwicklung zu tun hat!
> 
> Die Entwicklung ist ja nicht mehr nötig, die müssen nur die richtigen Chips die es schon gibt zusammenwürfeln


 selbst dann behält sich einer der Hersteller immer eine extra Technik vor. So kam in der Xbox 360 der XENOS von ATI zum Einsatz, ein Grafikchip der erst Jahre später als HD 2900 im Desktop seinen Einsatz feierte. Hoffentlich ist es auch diesmal so, dass Technik der nächsten Generation verwendet wird. Immerhin konnte Xenos schon Tesselation


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Doch sie sagen es 1 Jahr vorraus damit alle Xbox360'en in den Läden stehen bleiben und sie niemand mehr kauft..
> 
> Von Halflife3 gibts auch keine News, wobei ich mir sicher bin dass da eine Menge Leute dran am arbeiten sind




Glaube ich auch. Da wird dran gearbeitet und ich kann mir vorstellen das das Ding schon sehr weit ist.Vielleicht net so das es Ende des Jahres auf den Markt kommt aber weit ist es.

Außerdem bin ich mir sich das man gar nicht mehr danach gehen kann "alle 10 Jahre" Lebenszyklus 10 Jahre und sowas. Es geht darum wär schneller besser auf und am Markt ist.


----------



## belle (27. Juli 2011)

Da bei den Konsolen die GPU eher limitiert, halte ich einen RISC Quadcore mit 8 Threads in 32, 28, oder 22 nm und vielleicht mehr Cache, Takt von IBM für realistisch. Mehr Leistung wird man auch 2013 noch nicht brauchen, denke ich, da wird man dann erstmal die 8 Threads ausreizen. Die verbaute GPU würde mich schon interessieren, vielleicht eine 6770 mit dem bekannten Zusatz-Cache des Xenos für AA (vllt. diesmal mehr davon) in 28 nm?


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Juli 2011)

Von mir kommt sie dieses Jahr kurz vor Weihnachten. Wird mal Zeit für aktuelle Konsolengrafik.


----------



## GTBTS (27. Juli 2011)

orca26 schrieb:


> Als Hardware soll neben einem Quadcore


 
Das Teil soll doch 5-6 jahre halten und kommt (meine Vermutung) nicht vor 2013 auf den Markt, warum dann nur ein Quadcore?


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2011)

Frag mich das nicht  aber eventuell ist es tatsächlich so das bei einer Konsole eher der Grachi wichtig ist.Vermutlich reicht ein Quad. Wenn der nochmal 4 Virtuelle Kerne hat


----------



## Dragonfire (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 10 Jahre ist das, was Microsoft will, als die Konsole 5 Jahre alt wurde, kam aus Redmond die Nachricht, dass die Konsole jetzt die Hälfte ihres Daseins erreicht hat.
> Das war 2010, also kommt der Nachfolger nicht vor 2014/2015.


Der Lebenszyklus einer Konsole ist aber nicht automatisch beendet, wenn eine neue erscheint. Siehe PS2... Die verkauft sich selbst heute noch. Und das man die 360 nicht sofort nach erscheinen der neuen Xbox fallen lassen will, wie damals bei der ersten Xbox geschehen, hat MS auch schon versprochen.

Also sollte 2012 die neue MS-Konsole kommen, ist immernoch eine 10-Jahre Lebenspanne für die 360 drin. 

Vor allem dank Kinect, könnte MS mit der 360 dann eine günstige Casual- und Einsteigerkonsole am Markt haben, während die Coregamer sich schon an einer neuen Hardware ergötzen dürfen.


----------



## Veriquitas (27. Juli 2011)

PEG96 schrieb:


> Dem Pc kann's nicht schaden, deshalb her damit!


 
Wenn auf Windows 8 sich wirklich Xbox Spiele abspielen lassen, gibt es kaum noch einen Grrund für Pc zu optimieren die Grundlage fehlt...


----------



## Nickless (27. Juli 2011)

Ich könnte mir momentan sogar vorstellen einen xbox Nachfolger zu holen da wäre noch ein wenig platz neben htpc und ps3


----------



## DoppelKeks (27. Juli 2011)

Wird eh keine geben jaa.


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Juli 2011)

Dragonfire schrieb:


> Der Lebenszyklus einer Konsole ist aber nicht automatisch beendet, wenn eine neue erscheint. Siehe PS2... Die verkauft sich selbst heute noch. Und das man die 360 nicht sofort nach erscheinen der neuen Xbox fallen lassen will, wie damals bei der ersten Xbox geschehen, hat MS auch schon versprochen.


 
die 10 Jahre beziehen sich aber vom Erscheinungstag hin. 10 Jahre nach der 360 kommt die neue auf den Markt.


----------



## KrHome (27. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> die 10 Jahre beziehen sich aber vom Erscheinungstag hin. 10 Jahre nach der 360 kommt die neue auf den Markt.


 Das habe ich so noch nirgends gelesen. Ich sehe es genauso wie Dragonfire. Ende des Lebenszyklus ist ein nicht näher definierter Begriff. Es gab in der Videospielgeschichte noch keine Konsole, für die der Support und die Spieleentwicklung unmittelbar nach Erscheinen des Nachfolgers eingestellt wurden. 

Weiterhin werden die alten Versprechen über die Lebensdauer der XBox360 MS einen Dreck interessieren, wenn die Wii U erscheint und die Gefahr bestehen könnte, aufgrund der überlegenen Technik Marktanteile zu verlieren. In diesem Fall würde die 720 rausgehauen werden, komme was wolle.


----------



## DeadApple (27. Juli 2011)

die Wii U wird kein konkurrent sein, nintendo is wie disney immer das selbe schema, immer die selben games es ist echt peinlich langsam, der support für wii war ein witz


----------



## KrHome (27. Juli 2011)

DeadApple schrieb:


> die Wii U wird kein konkurrent sein, nintendo is wie disney immer das selbe schema, immer die selben games es ist echt peinlich langsam, der support für wii war ein witz


 Für die Wii U wird auch multiplattform entwicklet, was bei der Wii aufgrund der viel zu schwachen Hardware nicht wirklich sinnvoll war. 

Besonders teuer soll sie ja auch nicht werden, sodass man sich 2012/13 entscheiden kann, ob man für 200Euro eine 360 mit Uralt Technik oder für 300Euro eine 50-100% schnellere Wii U kauft, über die sich auch die Frau/Freundin freuen würde.


----------



## Rakyr (27. Juli 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:


> Eins ist aufjeden Fall, egal wenn Technik älter  ist, ich werde defintiv allein wegen Halo und GOW wieder auf die Xbox  umsteigen!


 
So kann ich das unterschreiben.

Die Specs klingen realistisch und ich glaube auch dass die nächste XBox Ende 2012 auf dem Markt ist. Irgendwie wäre es witzig, wenn M$ zu BluRay greift  aber mit DVDs wirds nix, und HD-DVD genausowenig. Und anstatt ein neues Format zu entwickeln zahlen sie sicher lieber Lizenzgebühren oder so.
Ein QuadCore sollte für eine Konsole auch genug sein. Hoffentlich gibts dann 4GB RAM, da hab ich nämlich n bisschen Angst...

Und wie schon gesagt wurde, das Erscheinen einer neuen Konsolengeneration bedeutet nicht automatisch den Tod für die Alte. Siehe PS2, die wird immer noch beim MediaMarkt gekauft (hab mir im April auch ne neue zugelegt), somit hat sie ihre 10 Jahre geschafft.


----------



## orca113 (27. Juli 2011)

Also Ende 2012 halte ich auch für realistisch. Man munkelt in dieversen anderen Foren schon so Sachen wie das Fukushima Sony auch in Sachen Konsolen zurückgeworfen hat.Entwicklungszentren von Nuklearbedrohung und Erdbeben heimgesucht und sowas. Das kann auch ein Rückschlag für die PS4 sein.


----------



## Memphys (27. Juli 2011)

@Veriquitas:
Glaubst du ernsthaft das die zulassen das sich die netten Cracker schön die DVD (oder what ever ) ins Laufwerk schieben und sich schön das Innenleben angucken damit der Kopierschutz gecrackt werden kann?
Ausserdem würden wohl viele PC-Spieler auf die Barrikaden gehen bei Konsolenpreisen.


----------



## KILLTHIS (27. Juli 2011)

Mal sehen, was da kommt. Auf jeden Fall wäre es irgendwie bescheuert, die Xbox720 nur als Antwort auf die PS4 fertig zu haben - die Hardware wäre dann, wie schon zuvor richtig bemerkt veraltet - zum anderen könnte man auch noch prima Marktanteile gutmachen - mit besserer Hardware wäre eben noch mehr drin. Ich hatte ja eigentlich gehofft, dass der Konsole diesmal 8GB RAM spendiert wird, denn das würde ja prinzipiell genug Möglichkeiten auch für die Zukunft eröffnen und vielleicht sogar die Spielentwicklung auch für den PC in der Zukunft beeinflussen - der Fokus hat sich ja immerhin klar zu den Konsolen gerichtet, auch wenn es gottseidank immer noch ein paar PC-freundliche Studios gibt, die weiterhin fleißig dafür sorgen, dass unsere Liebsten auch in Zukunft noch zu tun kriegen.
Alles in allem muss ich sagen, ist es für mich(!) äußerst unwahrscheinlich, dass Microsoft schon kurz vor der Fertigstellung steht. Ein solches Zeitfenster ungenutzt zu lassen wäre wie eine fehlende Deckung beim Boxen - man sieht den Schwinger kommen und wird kurzerhand von den Socken gehauen.


----------



## OidaSchwede (28. Juli 2011)

@KILLTHIS:

Wozu 8gb ram?? Crysis 2 z.b. und das sollte hardwaretehnisch schon sehr viel fressen braucht ca. 1,5 gb ram. Den ganzen Rest braucht Windows. Zumindest in der 64 bit Version. Wenn die Von Microsoft (was man ja nicht erwarten kann) es schaffen, dass das OS nicht die hälfte an ram frisst, reichen 4 vollkommen aus.

Ich möchte dich natürlich nicht kritessieren, ich bin halt der Meinung das Ram bei den Dingern das geringste Problem ist xD

Und wie es schon einer gesagt hat, bei 150 bis 200 Watt geht sowieso nicht viel. Wenn die nächste Generation sagen wir 5 Jahre halten muss ( ist zwar unwahrscheinlich aber egal) kommt Maxwell raus und wir Pc Gamer sitzen mit unseren High End Rechner, für die wir Tonnen an geld ausgegeben haben da und beschwerden uns wieder, dass die Multiplatform oder gar nur noch für Xbox und Ps entwickeln, sollte das mit der xbox unterstützung in windows 8 eintreten.


BTW: Wenn 8 Xbox Spiele unterstützt, will ich nicht wissen, wie viel die Spielehersteller Microsoft dafür gezahlt haben!!


----------



## KrHome (28. Juli 2011)

OidaSchwede schrieb:


> Wozu 8gb ram?? Crysis 2 z.b. und das sollte hardwaretehnisch schon sehr viel fressen braucht ca. 1,5 gb ram. Den ganzen Rest braucht Windows. Zumindest in der 64 bit Version. Wenn die Von Microsoft (was man ja nicht erwarten kann) es schaffen, dass das OS nicht die hälfte an ram frisst, reichen 4 vollkommen aus.


Du musst natürlich den Grafik RAM, den System Ram und die Swap Datei zusammenzählen um auf den tatsächlichen Verbrauch eines Spiels zu kommen. The Witcher 2 als derzeit führende Anwendung was Texturen ohne Mods angeht, belegt bei mir knapp 1GiB Grafik RAM, 800MiB Systemspeicher und 1,1 GiB Swapfile... macht zusammen ca. 3 GiB RAM. 

Crysis dürfte mit Texturpatch in ähnlichen Bereichen liegen. Und beide Spiele unterstützen nativ kein MSAA. Mit letzterem wäre der Speicherverbrauch nochmal deutlich höher. Es hat schon seinem Sinn, wieso Crytek die Anforderungen auf 64 Bit angehoben hat.

Herr der Ringe Online mit maximalen Texturdetails schaufelt dir in belebten Gebieten mühelos 6GiB RAM voll.



> Ich möchte dich natürlich nicht kritessieren, ich bin halt der Meinung das Ram bei den Dingern das geringste Problem ist xD


Seit es Konsolen gibt, ist Arbeitsspeicher DIE Performancebremse schlechthin. Ram unterliegt teilweise extremen Preisschwankungen, weshalb hier gerne gespart wird.


----------



## belle (28. Juli 2011)

OidaSchwede schrieb:


> @KILLTHIS:
> 
> Wozu 8gb ram?? Crysis 2 z.b. und das sollte hardwaretehnisch schon sehr viel fressen braucht ca. 1,5 gb ram. Den ganzen Rest braucht Windows. Zumindest in der 64 bit Version. Wenn die Von Microsoft (was man ja nicht erwarten kann) es schaffen, dass das OS nicht die hälfte an ram frisst, reichen 4 vollkommen aus.



Vor allem, wenn das Betriebssystem, also der Rechner, lange läuft, lohnen sich 8 GB RAM auf jeden Fall. Die ganzen Dienste und Prozesse wachsen mit der Zeit ganz schön an und mein absolutes Highlight war bisher der Firefox: Nach ein paar Tagen mit sehr vielen offenen Tabs belegte allein die Firefox.exe 2,4 GB RAM! Wenn man dann noch ein paar andere Dinge nebenher macht, kommt man schnell an 4 GB RAM-Auslastung heran - ohne dass da noch ein Game läuft. Windows gestaltet die RAM Nutzung genau richtig, überleg doch mal. RAM heisst nicht umsonst Arbeitsspeicher. Willst du Windows auf 400 MB zusammenpressen und dich dann wundern, warum ständig die Festplatten voll loslegen, weil irgendetwas nachgeladen werden muss? Natürlich wären 8 GB bei einer Konsole völlig überdimensioniert (ich stelle mir da 2 - 4 GB vor), bei einem PC jedoch keineswegs. Leute, die 4 oder 8 GB RAM haben und das Betriebssystem auf ein paar MB quetschen wollen, haben das Prinzip vom RAM nicht verstanden, Microsoft schon. Wenn man 8 GB und ein modernes 64 Bit Betriebssystem hat, erwartet man auch, dass der RAM mehr oder weniger sinnvoll genutzt wird.


----------



## orca113 (28. Juli 2011)

Also ich denke mal das definitiv mehr Ram drin sein wird als die etzigen 512Mb.Vermutlich auch weil sie mit sicherheit HTPC tauglich ist.Das Ist einfach was was sein muß in Zukunft.Zumindest sollte die Konsole das Multimediale Zentrum im Wohnzimmer sein. Dies ist die PS3 ja jetzt schon mehr als die Xbox.Beispielsweise Videos on Demand geht jetzt damit und so. Natürlich hat die PS3 noch weniger Ram aber da wird bei ihr auch noch mehr kritisiert als bei der Box von M$


----------



## bofferbrauer (28. Juli 2011)

GTBTS schrieb:


> Das Teil soll doch 5-6 jahre halten und kommt (meine Vermutung) nicht vor 2013 auf den Markt, warum dann nur ein Quadcore?


 
Wenn der Prozessor ein ableger von IBMs POWER7 ist reicht das dicke, denn der kann ganze 16 Treads draus machen



orca26 schrieb:


> Mich macht stutzig das die Veröffentlichung des Kinect noch net so lange her ist.



Kinect wird wohl auch auch auf der 720 laufen. ich könnte mir allerdings denken, dass sie ein neues Modell für die neue Konsole rausbringen, mit mahr features, die dann allerdings auch abwärtskompatibel ist



DeadApple schrieb:


> die Wii U wird kein konkurrent sein, nintendo is wie disney immer das selbe schema, immer die selben games es ist echt peinlich langsam, der support für wii war ein witz



wenn die 720 schon nächstes Jahr rauskommen sollte, wird sie definitiv nicht viel stärker als eine Wii U (sollten die hier vermuteten specs POWER6 & RV770 Ableger sich bewahrheiten, versteht sich). Seit Kinect bewegt sich Microsoft auch in richtung "Nintendo schema", so dass sie auch dort sehr wohl konkurrenz machen wird . Vom Support der Wii kann ich bisher nichts schlechtes berichten, und falls du damit den third party support meintest (also spiele, die nicht von Nintendo stammen), der ist eindeutig stark im kommen auf der Wii U


----------



## PsychoQeeny (28. Juli 2011)

Ich mein mal die 720 wird nächstes Jahr kommen (evt. wegen der Wii) , Micro$oft hat seine "Box"en schon immer viel früher als $ony seine SpieleStationen rausgebracht ...


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. Juli 2011)

4 Jahre noch mit der Xbox rumzugammeln wäre echt unschön, habe aber auchgelesen dass sehr viel Gewicht auf die 3D Technologie gelegt wird und bist 2015 gewartet wird bis sich die 3d TVs (ohne Brille natürlich) verbreitet haben. 

Niemand hier kann es genau sagen, sonst würde er nämlich mehr als so mancher Microsoft mitarbeiter wissen..

Geld genug hätten die Konzerne für einen 5Jahres Zyklus der Konsolen hinzulegen, da Abwärtskompatibelität möglich ist wär das auch kein Problem mit den Games.
Auch geht der Technische Fortschritt immer schneller voran, sorry, aber 10 Jahre ist echt zu lang! Da kann ich ja geradezu heute noch mit einem Pentium 2 an nem Röhrenbildschirm zocken.

Hinter dem ganzen MArketing steckt wohl mehr als "Alle 10 Jahre ne neue Konsole", das Marketing passt sich immer den gegebenheiten und Zeit an.


----------



## bofferbrauer (28. Juli 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Hinter dem ganzen MArketing steckt wohl mehr als "Alle 10 Jahre ne neue Konsole", das Marketing passt sich immer den gegebenheiten und Zeit an.


 
Die Botschaft dabei war für Microsoft doch eh "kauft noch die alte Konsole, anstatt auf die neue zu warten". Deshalb werden Konsolennachfolger ja erst (offiziell, Gerüchte gibts ja meist zuhauf im Vorfeld... wie hier jetzt gerade ))angekündigt wenn der Prototyp schon längst fertig ist und erste SDK an die Entwickler gesendet wurden


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. Juli 2011)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Die Botschaft dabei war für Microsoft doch eh "kauft noch die alte Konsole, anstatt auf die neue zu warten". Deshalb werden Konsolennachfolger ja erst (offiziell, Gerüchte gibts ja meist zuhauf im Vorfeld... wie hier jetzt gerade ))angekündigt wenn der Prototyp schon längst fertig ist und erste SDK an die Entwickler gesendet wurden



Jo stimmt, vielleicht an der nächsten E3? Da sind fast am meisten Medien vertreten oder was denkst du?


----------



## spionkaese (28. Juli 2011)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Wenn der Prozessor ein ableger von IBMs POWER7 ist reicht das dicke, denn der kann ganze 16 Treads draus machen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Das Problem bei Power7 ist, das die Pro-Kern und Pro-Takt Leistung, öhm, kacke ist. 
Quelle: Intel-x86-Phalanx
Die dort benutzte Benchmark läuft nur auf einem Kern, zeigt aber dass Größte Problem:
Gleich viele Kerne, höherer Takt, weniger Leistung (Power7 - i7 2600k)
Leider hab ich nur ein Multithread-Benchmark mit Power7 Octa-Core gefunden, daher vermute ich, das der Power7 Quad hier einfach verkackt hat
TecChannel
Der taucht auch erst irgendwo bei 16 cpus (multithreaded) auf mysteriöse Weise wieder auf.
Ich denke ein SB wäre eigentlich die bessere Wahl, dank geringerem Stromverbrauch (Power7 Octo angeblich um 250W)


----------



## bofferbrauer (28. Juli 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Jo stimmt, vielleicht an der nächsten E3? Da sind fast am meisten Medien vertreten oder was denkst du?


 
Das wird wohl zu lange dauern bis dahin, die nächste E3 ist ja erst in fast einem Jahr. Denke daher eher an die Tokio Game Show im September oder an die CES im Januar




spionkaese schrieb:


> Das Problem bei Power7 ist, das die Pro-Kern und Pro-Takt Leistung, öhm, kacke ist.
> Quelle: Intel-x86-Phalanx
> Die dort benutzte Benchmark läuft nur auf einem Kern, zeigt aber dass Größte Problem:
> Gleich viele Kerne, höherer Takt, weniger Leistung (Power7 - i7 2600k)
> ...



POWER7 wurden primär für Server entwickelt, wo alles parallelisiert werden muss, deshalb wirst du auch nur multitreaded benches finden. und für ein massiv auf Multitreading optimiertes Design ist der singlecore bench nicht schlecht, sondern eher sehr gut, schliesslich lag hier überhaupt kein Fokus bei der Entwicklung. Zudem ist SPECint_2006 soweit ich mich erinnern kann, Intel optimiert.

Bei der Abwärme muss ich dir allerdings recht geben, denke mal die Chips würden dann auf ein moderateres Niveau um 3Ghz runtergetaktet und ein paar Stromsparmaßnahmen ergriffen


----------



## orca113 (28. Juli 2011)

Also die Xbox soll mal schön Erwachsen bleiben... ich brauch das net:



> Seit Kinect bewegt sich Microsoft auch in richtung "Nintendo schema", so dass sie auch dort sehr wohl konkurrenz machen wird


 
wegen mir soo sie schicke Grafik haben,etwas mehr Kantenglättung und so und sie soll voll HTPC tauglich sein.


----------



## kühlprofi (28. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, wenns jetzt schon fertig ist, aber erst 2013 auf den Markt kommt, ist es dann schon wieder veraltet, was soll das also bringen?


 
Welche Konsole beinhaltet schon nicht veraltete Hardware? *lach*


----------



## orca113 (28. Juli 2011)

Die Frage ist: was ist veraltet? Wenn ich mit einer CPU die schon 4-5 Jahre alt ist meine Games auch noch gut spielen kann auf meinem PC ist mir das alter des CPU sowas von egal.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. Juli 2011)

ja eben wenn du noch gut spielen kannst ist das in Ordnung,

aber wenn man kommende Titel wie BF3 für PS3 anschaue welches massiv abgespeckt mit MAX 30FPS läuft und man dafür 70 Euro zahlt ist was falsch, zumal ne Konsole auch nur ein paar hundert Euro kostet


----------



## spionkaese (28. Juli 2011)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> Das wird wohl zu lange dauern bis dahin, die nächste E3 ist ja erst in fast einem Jahr. Denke daher eher an die Tokio Game Show im September oder an die CES im Januar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die erste Bench war singlethreaded. Da war ein 2600K besser und ein 2500K ein bisschen schlechter.


----------



## PrivatePalm (5. August 2011)

Ich hab das Gefühl die Nachfrage nach Konsolen wird immer geringer. Ich vermisse meinen SuperNintendo!


----------

